# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Chuyên chế tạo, sản xuất máy bẻ đai sắt tự động

## phamtinh

Công ty chúng tôi chuyên chế tạo, sản xuất các loại máy móc rự động phục vụ cho việc xây dựng như: máy bẻ đai sắt xây dựng, máy gập bó sắt, máy cắt thủy lực,….
Sử dụng năng lượng thông dụng (điện sinh hoạt 1pha 220V)
Tiết kiệm điện năng với động cơ 2 HP nhỏ gọn, truyền động thủy lực mạnh mẽ, an toàn...
Đơn giản, dễ sử dụng - phù hợp với mọi trình độ (Bảng điều khiển đặt trên máy với các hướng dẫn sử dụng có chế độ mô phỏng - chạy thử,...). Lao động phổ thông có thể tự sử dụng ngay.
Các thông số kỹ thuật chính của Máy bẻ đai sắt xây dựng tự động:
Tổng thể máy:
 - Kích thước: 2400 x 500 x 800 mm
 - Máy nặng: 200 Kg.
 - Nguồn điện: 1 pha-220V - Công suất động cơ: 2HP
 - Truyền động chính: Thủy lực - Điều khiển tự động.
Hoạt động: Với 2 chế độ: Tự động và Bán tự động.
Chế độ bán tự động:
 - Máy có thể nắn (duỗi thẳng).
 - Bẻ (uốn- góc bất kỳ do người dùng đặt - góc bẻ có thể thay đổi linh hoạt đến 180 độ).
 - Cắt.
Chế độ tự động:
 - Tự động hóa hoàn toàn với bảng điều khiển đặt trên máy (nhập các thông số: kich thước, số lượng, đai liên hoàn-lò xo,...)
 - Máy có thể bẻ được hầu hết các loại đai thông dung ( vuông, chữ nhật,...) đến các loại đai hình học phức tạp có 2 hay nhiều góc bẻ (các móc chờ, đai C,U, đai tam giác, đa giác "n" cạnh (lục giác, bát giác,...) Tự tính toán đưa ra góc bẻ phù hợp với dạng hình học yêu cầu (linh hoạt đến 180 độ)
 - Có thể bẻ đai liên hoàn (tạo đai lò xo) vuông, chữ nhật, đa giác bất kỳ
 - Ra sắt sàn (nắn thẳng + cắt) có đọ dài bất kỳ với tốc độ hơn 40m/phút 
 - Tốc độ trung bình đạt 14đai/phút .

*Liên hệ: 0906876025 - 01672869588
Website:http// maybedaisat.net.*

----------

